# Αιτία της αγραμματοσύνης η γλωσσική μας πολυπραγμοσύνη στο γυμνάσιο: Εμμ. Κριαράς στην "Πατρίδα"



## nickel (May 17, 2009)

*Ο Εμμανουήλ Κριαράς μιλά στην εφημερίδα «Πατρίδα» του Ηρακλείου*

Αντιγράφω το πλήρες κείμενο από εδώ.

*Της Σοφίας Τσεντελιέρου*

Σε πλήρη σύγχυση οδηγεί η διδασκαλία των αρχαίων ελληνικών τους μαθητές του Γυμνασίου, αφού από το Δημοτικό είναι ακόμα ακατάρτιστοι στη σημερινή τους γλώσσα. Αυτό υποστηρίζει ο μεγάλος δημοτικιστής Εμμανουήλ Κριαράς, ο οποίος προσθέτει ότι θα έπρεπε να καταρτιστεί εκ νέου το σχολικό πρόγραμμα του Δημοτικού Σχολείου και του Γυμνασίου.

Ο κορυφαίος Έλληνας φιλόλογος, που διανύσει το 103ο έτος της ηλικίας του, σε συνέντευξή του στην «Π» τονίζει ότι στις μέρες μας «αγωνιζόμαστε, σχεδόν ματαίως, να διατηρήσομε σταγόνα ανθρωπισμού μέσα στην ολοκληρωτική σύγχρονη τεχνολογία» και προσθέτει ότι «Οφείλομε προπαντός να φροντίσομε ώστε να διασωθεί η γλώσσα μας, η νέα ελληνική και να διατηρήσομε την κληρονομημένη ζωντανή παράδοση του αρχαίου λόγου».

Ο καθηγητής Εμμανουήλ Κριαράς μιλά για το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα, για τα λάθη που έχουν γίνει, αλλά και για το τι πρέπει να γίνει ώστε να βελτιωθούν τα πράγματα, αναφέρεται στους σημερινούς νέους, αλλά και στην αυτοβιογραφία του που πρόκειται να κυκλοφορήσει πολύ σύντομα.

«Π»: Πώς βλέπετε, κύριε καθηγητά, την κατάσταση στην εκπαίδευσή μας σήμερα; Τι νομίζετε ότι πρέπει να γίνει ώστε να υπάρξει βελτίωση;

Απάντ.: Η κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκεται σήμερα η εκπαίδευσή μας επιβάλλει να ενδιαφερθούμε ιδιαίτερα για μια αποκατάσταση. Έργο των επιτροπών που έχουν συγκροτηθεί από το υπουργείο Παιδείας είναι να προτείνουν τις αναγκαίες μεταρρυθμίσεις που θα βελτιώσουν την κατάσταση. Τα προβλήματα είναι σοβαρά και προβάλλουν τόσο στη δημοτική και τη μέση εκπαίδευση όσο και στην ανωτάτη. Πρέπει σοβαρά να τα αντιμετωπίσουν και οι συνδικαλιστικές οργανώσεις των εκπαιδευτικών, αλλά και οι οργανώσεις των φοιτητών να κατανοήσουν ότι η σημερινή κατάσταση επιβάλλει μεταρρυθμίσεις. Αναρωτιέμαι όμως: έχομε σήμερα συνειδητοποιήσει επαρκώς την κατάσταση που πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσομε; Χρειάζεται προηγουμένως σωστός κατατοπισμός μας ώστε να αναζητήσομε την κατάλληλη θεραπεία. Χρειάζεται, ανάμεσα στα άλλα, να προσέξομε σε ποιο βαθμό το σημερινό σύστημα παιδείας που εφαρμόζεται —σύστημα που έχει αφεθεί να λειτουργεί χωρίς συνεχή παρακολούθηση— οδηγεί σε κάποιο ικανοποιητικό αποτέλεσμα.

«Π»: Εσείς τι προτείνετε;

Απάντ.: Παρατηρώ ότι πρέπει να καταρτίσομε εκ νέου το σχολικό πρόγραμμα του δημοτικού σχολείου και του Γυμνασίου. Χρειάζεται να περιοριστεί ο αριθμός των μαθημάτων, αλλά και η ύλη του κάθε μαθήματος στα βασικά και απαραίτητα. Ιεράρχηση επίσης των μαθημάτων είναι απαραίτητη. Ειδικότερα υποστηρίζω —και δεν το λέω μόνος εγώ— ότι με τη σημερινή διδασκαλία στο γυμνάσιο δημοτικής και καθαρεύουσας οδηγείται ο μαθητής σε πλήρη σύγχυση, καθώς έρχεται από το δημοτικό γλωσσικά ακατάρτιστος στη σημερινή του γλώσσα. Ξέρομε ότι η μεταρρύθμιση του 1976 απομάκρυνε την αρχαία γλώσσα από το γυμνάσιο και τη μετέθεσε στο λύκειο. Μεταγενέστερες προτάσεις οδήγησαν με τον καιρό στο εσφαλμένο μέτρο της επαναφοράς της καθαρεύουσας στο γυμνάσιο. Χρειάζεται άμεση αποκατάσταση των πραγμάτων. Είναι ανάγκη ο μαθητής να κατακτήσει όσο γίνεται καλύτερα τη σύγχρονη γλώσσα του για να μπορέσει αργότερα στο λύκειο, βασιζόμενος στη γλώσσα τη σύγχρονη, να επεκτείνει τις γνώσεις του και στην αρχαία γλώσσα. Στο γυμνάσιο ο μαθητής πρέπει απλώς να προϊδεαστεί ως προς την αρχαία γλώσσα, ενώ σήμερα φιλοδοξούμε να επιτύχομε το ακατόρθωτο: παράλληλη προσπέλαση δύο γλωσσικών μορφών από μαθητές όχι ανάλογα παρασκευασμένους.

Υπογραμμίζω ότι εγκληματούμε όταν δε βλέπομε τη σημερινή γλωσσική κατάσταση στο γυμνάσιο και εξακολουθούμε να δεχόμαστε τη διαιώνιση ενός καταδικαστέου συστήματος. Ελπίζω οι σημερινοί επίσημοι εισηγητές των αναγκαίων μέτρων να θελήσουν να δουν ρεαλιστικά το θέμα και όχι κινούμενοι από θεωρίες για τη δύναμη και την υπεροχή του αρχαιοελληνικού πολιτισμού. Μόνο με την κατάλληλη ρύθμιση των γλωσσικών μας πραγμάτων στο γυμνάσιο, θα μπορέσει ο μαθητής του λυκείου να καταρτιστεί στο βαθμό που χρειάζεται στην αρχαία γλώσσα. Εκείνο που είναι απαραίτητο στο μαθητή του γυμνασίου είναι να κατακτήσει όσο γίνεται καλύτερα τη σύγχρονή του γλώσσα, να ακούσει από τον αρμόδιο δάσκαλο υπαινιγμούς χρήσιμους για την αρχαία γλώσσα ώστε να είναι έτοιμος στο λύκειο να γνωρίσει τα μυστικά της αρχαίας. Πρέπει σ’ αυτά να περιοριστούμε και όχι, όπως γίνεται σήμερα, να επιδιώκομε συστηματική διδασκαλία του αρχαίου ελληνικού λόγου.

«Π»: Τι θα προσθέτατε ακόμη, κύριε καθηγητά;

Απάντ.: Προσθέτω τούτο: ότι ο Κωνσταντίνος Καραμανλής (να το πω καλύτερα), ο Κωνσταντίνος Καραμανλής και ο Γεώργιος Ράλλης, είχαν καταλάβει ότι με την καθαρεύουσα δεν μπαίνομε στην Ευρώπη (είτε λέγεται ΕΟΚ είτε λέγεται Ενωμένη Ευρώπη) και αναγνώρισαν τη δημοτική. Πότε θα καταλάβουν οι σημερινοί μας πολιτικοί και άλλοι πνευματικοί και εκπαιδευτικοί ταγοί ότι ο αρχαϊσμός στο γυμνάσιο, και αν υπάρχει κάποιος ζήλος των μαθητών για τη γλώσσα, μαραίνεται; Πότε θα αποφασίσουν οι σημερινοί μας ποικίλων κλάδων επιστήμονες να περιοριστούν στα «χωράφια» τους και να μη φιλοδοξούν να γίνουν «δραγάτες» στα «χωράφια» για τα οποία δεν είναι κατάλληλοι; Πότε θα αποφασίσουν οι εκπαιδευτικοί μας, συνδικαλιστές και μη, να δουν την πραγματικότητα που έχουν μπροστά τους;

Στην εποχή μας ο μαθητής και ο σπουδαστής περισπάται ιδιαιτέρως από τις συνεχείς προόδους της τεχνολογίας και δυσκολεύεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό να αφομοιώσει παρεχόμενη σ’ αυτόν αναγκαία ανθρωπιστική ύλη. Όμως είναι ανάγκη η πολιτεία και οι οργανωτές των εκπαιδευτικών μας πραγμάτων να αντιληφθούν ότι χρειάζεται κατάλληλος συνδυασμός τεχνολογίας και ανθρωπιστικής διδασκαλίας για να ελπίσομε ότι διαμορφώνομε καλλιεργημένα άτομα.

«Π»: Νομίζετε ότι βιαστήκαμε μετά τη μεταρρύθμιση του 1976;

Απάντ.: Πράγματι βιαστήκαμε. Δεν περιμέναμε να δοκιμαστεί λίγα χρόνια η μεταβολή. Φροντίσαμε γρήγορα να την ξεστρατίσομε με τις άμετρες και ευφάνταστες φιλοδοξίες μας. Κυβερνά ακόμα πολλούς από μας η μεγάλη ιδέα ότι η Ελλάδα —με την αρχαία της δόξα— είναι η μοναδική κληρονομιά της ανθρωπότητας. Μέσα δηλαδή στο νεότερο δημοτικισμό, όπως μερικοί τον καταλαβαίνουν, βρισκόμαστε μπροστά σε έναν καθαρευουσιάνικο αρχοντοχωριατισμό. Κι αυτό γιατί ζούμε μακριά από τη θλιβερή πραγματικότητα. Θέλω να πω ότι δεν την κατανοούμε και δε βλέπομε τα θλιβερά επακόλουθα που μας απειλούν. Οι εκάστοτε ταγοί της παιδείας μας ακροβατούν και αυτοσχεδιάζουν. Πριν από είκοσι και παραπάνω χρόνια, στα 1986-88, είχαμε την περίπτωση του υπουργού παιδείας μακαρίτη Αντώνη Τρίτση, καλοπροαίρετου ασφαλώς πολιτικού και πνευματικού προσώπου. Είχε επιχειρήσει να επαναφέρει τη διδασκαλία της αρχαίας γλώσσας στο γυμνάσιο. Ακολούθησαν, όπως ήταν φυσικό, αντιδράσεις αρμόδιων ερευνητών, καθηγητών του πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης (ανάμεσά τους ο κορυφαίος κλασικός φιλόλογος Ιωάννης Κακριδής) και μελών του Παιδαγωγικού Ινστιτούτου, που τάχθηκαν χωρίς επιφύλαξη εναντίον της επαναφοράς. Υπέβαλαν μάλιστα και με έγγραφο τις απόψεις τους στον τότε πρωθυπουργό Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου. Ο υπουργός Τρίτσης αναγκάστηκε τότε να παραιτηθεί, όμως αργότερα συντηρητικοί κύκλοι επέβαλαν την επαναφορά του μαθήματος στο γυμνάσιο με τη δικαιολογία ότι εγκαίρως ο μαθητής του γυμνασίου πρέπει να κατατοπίζεται στα θέματα της αρχαίας γλώσσας. Δεν υπολόγιζαν όμως σωστά τη σύγχυση που θα δημιουργόταν, όπως είπα, με την παράλληλη διδασκαλία των δύο γλωσσικών μορφών. Δεν πρέπει να αγνοούμε ότι, ακριβώς επειδή η συγγένεια μεταξύ αρχαίας και νέας ελληνικής είναι στενή, για το μαθητή του γυμνασίου είναι δύσκολο να συνειδητοποιήσει συγγένεια και διαφορές.

Πέρασαν είκοσι και πάνω χρόνια από την πρωτοβουλία Τρίτση και εκείνων που ακολούθησαν τις απόψεις του. Είδαμε καμιά βελτίωση των γλωσσικών μας πραγμάτων; Η κατάσταση χειροτερεύει έκτοτε. Ολοένα και περισσότερο διαμαρτυρόμαστε για την «αγραμματοσύνη» των νέων — και δεν έχομε άδικο. Πιστεύω ότι η αιτία της αγραμματοσύνης αυτής οφείλεται στη γλωσσική μας πολυπραγμοσύνη στο γυμνάσιο. Δεν περιοριζόμαστε να διδάξομε στα χρόνια του γυμνασίου όσο μπορούμε καλύτερα όσα ο μαθητής μπορεί να αφομοιώσει. Ζητούμε το ακατόρθωτο. Οι γενικότερες απόψεις του Αντώνη Τρίτση απέβλεπαν σε μια μάταιη γενικότερη προσπάθεια να ανανεωθεί ο νεότερος κόσμος μας με το κήρυγμα και την προάσπιση του πολιτισμού των αρχαίων προγόνων μας. Οι απόψεις του με πληρότητα εμφανίζονται στο βιβλίο που εξέδωσε τελευταία το «Ίδρυμα Τρίτση για τα δικαιώματα και την απελευθέρωση των λαών» με την επιμέλεια των καθηγητών Γ. Μοσχόπουλου και Σήφη Μπουζάκη του πανεπιστημίου Πατρών.

«Π»: Πώς βλέπετε τους σημερινούς νέους, κύριε καθηγητά;

Aπαντ.: Τους νέους μας σήμερα, για να μιλήσω με γενικότητα, τους βλέπω να υστερούν αισθητά στην όλη συγκρότησή τους, χωρίς να είναι οι ίδιοι πάντα υπαίτιοι για το γεγονός. Υπάρχουν πάντα λαμπρές εξαιρέσεις, αλλά υποχρέωσή μας είναι να ενδιαφερόμαστε για το σύνολο και όχι για μεμονωμένες ομάδες.

«Π»: Τι είναι το νέο βιβλίο σας, που κυκλοφορεί αυτές τις μέρες;

Aπαντ.: Πρόκειται για αυτοβιογραφία μου. Περιλαμβάνει τα εξής κεφάλαια: Τα πρώτα απ’ αυτά αναφέρονται στα παιδικά, τα νεανικά και τα πανεπιστημιακά μου χρόνια. Ακολουθούν όσα σχετίζονται με το ερευνητικό μου ξεκίνημα στη δεκαετία του 30. Έρχονται κατόπιν τα κρίσιμα χρόνια ’40-’50 που σκιαγραφούν την περαιτέρω πορεία μου για να ακολουθήσουν κατόπιν τα χρόνια της πανεπιστημιακής μου θητείας έως την απόλυσή μου από τη Χούντα (1968) και της μεταπανεπιστημιακής κατόπιν. Το βιβλίο κλείνει με σελίδες που αναφέρονται σε κρίσεις μου για τις επιστημονικές έρευνες που με απασχόλησαν, καθώς και σκέψεις μου για τον όλο βίο μου.

«Π»: Πώς βλέπετε το πρόβλημα: τεχνολογία - ανθρωπισμός;

Απάντ.: Σήμερα αγωνιζόμαστε, σχεδόν ματαίως, να διατηρήσομε σταγόνα ανθρωπισμού μέσα στην ολοκληρωτική σύγχρονη τεχνολογία. Οφείλομε προπαντός να φροντίσομε ώστε να διασωθεί η γλώσσα μας, η νέα ελληνική και να διατηρήσομε την κληρονομημένη ζωντανή παράδοση του αρχαίου λόγου. Έχομε υποχρέωση να συνειδητοποιήσομε ότι το σημερινό γυμνάσιο εξέπεσε ιεραρχικώς· βρίσκεται στη θέση του παλαιού δημοτικού σχολείου· και να το ενισχύσομε στους τομείς που επιβάλλεται· ρεαλιστικά και νηφάλια να δούμε το θέμα. Επαναλαμβάνω, δεν μπορεί να διδαχτεί η αρχαία σε ανώριμα παιδιά. Ας το προσέξουν ιδιαίτερα οι θρηνωδοί του αρχαίου ιδεώδους! ​


----------



## DumTekTek (May 5, 2012)

*Απορία...*

Ο μεγάλος Κριαράς λέει ότι θα πρέπει να απομακρυνθεί η αρχαία γλώσσα από το γυμνάσιο..


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2012)

Καλησπέρα. Επειδή έβαλες «Απορία» στον τίτλο, θα πρέπει να καταλάβουμε και ποια είναι η απορία. Υπάρχει εδώ μια συνέντευξη του Κριαρά που εξηγεί τις απόψεις του. Αν δεν βρεις εκεί απάντηση, αν δεν λυθεί η απορία σου, εδώ είμαστε.

*Αιτία της αγραμματοσύνης η γλωσσική μας πολυπραγμοσύνη στο γυμνάσιο: Εμμ. Κριαράς στην "Πατρίδα"*


----------



## DumTekTek (May 5, 2012)

Το διάβασα και μάλλον συμφωνώ με τον Κριαρά. 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------

